# What feature would you like to see in a timer site?



## erezler (Jan 3, 2015)

I turn to all you speedcubers out there.
I'm a speedcuber myself and I developed my own version of a timer site (www.rubixtimer.com).
It's a free no-registration-required site.
However, I'm not sure I got the right features for my fellow speedcubers.

Would you help me with some suggestions?


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

- Random state scrambles
- Starts when spacebar is released and stops when spacebar is pressed. I've been holding spacebar before starting and when I was solving, I looked up and the timer had stopped and there were two sub-1 times.
- Best Mo3/Ao5/Ao12 etc, not just most recent
- Image of the scrambled cube
- Other scramblers
- More sessions


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2015)

lol "best score"
lol "professional timer"
lol spelled rubik's wrong in the url already
lol 3x3 is only random moves
lol 2x2 is 6gen
lol avg3, avg5, avg 3 of 5
lol 5x5+ notation
lol 25 move default for bigcubes
lol no way to use more than 60 moves


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 3, 2015)

qqwref said:


> lol "best score"
> lol "professional timer"
> lol spelled rubik's wrong in the url already
> lol 3x3 is only random moves
> ...



and even if all these are fixed. I'd still want Random State Scramblers.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jan 3, 2015)

I really enjoy the "running" feature where the timer does not display your time, rather the word "running." (Sort of like qqtime) I find this helps me solve better because then I'm not hurrying to get a sub-20 solve and messing up an algorithm. Also, in the scramble section, it would be cool to have the cube scramble picture displayed (sort of like this https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/history/files/scrambles/scramble_cube.htm ) because I am notorious for screwing up scrambles. Also, more sessions would be nice. ^_^

Other than that, your cubing timer looks excellent.


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow, this is your first day on the forum!
Welcome!

I like the feature where you can press any key to stop it. I too have gotten annoyed by losing seconds by it.

- Truly isn't spelled "Truely"
- the ability to "add a solution" if you have a stackmat timer
- the "running" feature
- an image of the cube, maybe just the front face so you can check that you scrambled the cube correctly
- make it so that if you hold the spacebar down when you're starting, it doesn't start until you 

It looks really great!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 3, 2015)

1.general statistics.
2.avg/mean of x solves ( were x is a number that you can choose on your on, sort of yhing that you can do on qqtimer).
3.time distribution.
4.draw scramble (if wanted).
5.being able to put in times ( for example when using stackmat).
6.enlarging timer/scramble size.
7.different sort of scrambles ( for example for 4x4 you would have wca and sign).
8.a timer that you can download.
9.changing background/scramble/other words colours.

but tbh, if cstimer had the option 2 ( that i mentioned above) then you would have anything yo would want in a timer.


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> but tbh, if cstimer had the option 2 ( that i mentioned above) then you would have anything yo would want in a timer.


I also like that Prisma does graphs, and gives you a notification when you get a PB. csTimer does neither of those. It also doesn't save scrambles, so you can go back and e.g. try a PB scramble again. Prisma even saves the date you do it, so you can know when you got your PBs.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 11, 2015)

Figured this'd be a good place to say this;
There needs to be an Android timer that you can manually record times on! I got a stackmat and I can't keep track of Averages of 100, or even 12.
Edit: Unless there's one of those already and I just haven't looked well enough.


----------



## erezler (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi all,
2 new improvements:
1. Image of scrambled cube (3X3).
2. Inspection time supported.

More features to come.
http://www.rubixtimer.com/online-rubiks-cube-timer/


----------



## youSurname (Jul 24, 2015)

A *mobile interface*. Try csTimer on a phone to see what I mean.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 24, 2015)

Automatic Ao50s would be nice


----------



## youSurname (Jul 25, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Figured this'd be a good place to say this;
> There needs to be an Android timer that you can manually record times on! I got a stackmat and I can't keep track of Averages of 100, or even 12.
> Edit: Unless there's one of those already and I just haven't looked well enough.



Don't know how hard this is, but the ability to plug in a stackmat to a phone would be good.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Automatic Ao50s would be nice



Speaking of ao50s, there should be a standardized number of non-counting times for large averages.
For instance, an ao50 on csTimer is 44/50 (6 non-counting times, 3 on either end)


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 25, 2015)

Stackmat Pro timer to be compatible with windows 8 devices. This is literally all I ask for.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 28, 2015)

a timer that lets you graph your times.


----------



## TheSquareOne (Jul 28, 2015)

All the above are excellent suggestions.
The most important feature for me, however, is the ability to work offline!
Wifi is hard to come by here; I’m not sure how easy it is to work offline and update when a connection is found.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 28, 2015)

beginner scrambler/ easy scrambler generator


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 28, 2015)

youSurname said:


> A *mobile interface*. Try csTimer on a phone to see what I mean.


Something I developed that attempted to be friendly for all devices: http://molarmanful.github.io/minimalistimer

Perhaps the OP can benefit from this, but it's still a work in progress.


----------



## xchippy (Jul 28, 2015)

Normal scrambles, being able to match up times with the scramble used, and it calculating averages. Also being able to change the color because I find that the brightness of the screen reins recognition, so I change it to black


----------



## cashis (Jul 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Speaking of ao50s, there should be a standardized number of non-counting times for large averages.
> For instance, an ao50 on csTimer is 44/50 (6 non-counting times, 3 on either end)



Best and worst 10%


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 28, 2015)

Okay, more tips...

It would be nice to have more timers with better design. I'm not going to talk about _technical _"random-state-scramble" stuff, but I'll focus more on the design stuff, because no one has really covered that, even though I (and probably a lot of other people) find it super-important. This will sound super nitpicky, though, so keep that in mind.

- The time display, the icons, etc. don't fit in too well with the theme. Use icon fonts or stuff like that.

- The navigation bothers me. It doesn't fit the inside content.

- Take out the heading and subtitle "Free online Rubik's Cube Professional Timer..." The padding and margins are all off, and besides, it's all described in the About tab.

- *THE ADS ARE KILLING ME!!!* Same goes for the Facebook widgets. I mean, at least the ads are at the bottom of the page, but still...

- Modal transitions would be really nice.

- There's a lot of "noise," or stuff competing for importance with other stuff. This is a huge problem with many timers (including qqTimer). Example: Around the display, there's a time list, scrambles, and a cube diagram which happen to be really big distractions. I suggest putting the time list, stats, and cube diagram inside modal(s) (which happens to be really nice for mobile devices, too). After, you can make the display much larger to fill up the space (which is really good for filming YouTube averages).

- Theater mode, possibly? Basically, fade everything out except for the time display when timing. Then when the timer is stopped, fade everything back in. This is also helpful for reducing the aforementioned "noise."

- Make the cube diagram 3d using twisty.js, Roofpig or something similar. This also allows for playback for anyone who needs it.

These are all really easy to implement (at least, in my opinion). Last tip: check out cubing.github.io/cube-code for some libraries that may help you with your timer (especially the General/Javascript section). *IT WILL HELP A LOT*.

Otherwise, great job! Keep it up!


----------



## youSurname (Jul 28, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Something I developed that attempted to be friendly for all devices: http://molarmanful.github.io/minimalistimer
> 
> Perhaps the OP can benefit from this, but it's still a work in progress.


Yes I do like where this is headed! I would like to see the start / stop "button" on mobile take up the whole screen. This is particularly critical when stopping. Also perhaps there should be a minimum time holding down to start. Other than that it seems pretty cool.


----------

